# **QUESTION** for the pros...



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I just hired a guy to pattern my ride & after being charged twice as much as a friend for way less work, & seeing how the paint was looking like the acoustic (popcorn) on the ceiling in my house, I pulled the plug before things got ugly(er)... My question now is, what caused the texture that looks like gravel under the kandy!?! I'm pretty sure I know the answer but i wanna hear it from the pros...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn that shit is badass. That's that gravel effect.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

looks almost like he shot a flake base and didnt rub it back before doing other stuff on top. the roughness of the flake is showing on the surface. but some of that stuff looks really chunky, like a really clumpy flake job.... hard to say unless you rub though it and see what pops up.... hate seeing people get fucked like this, i wish these people would just stay away for body and paint....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

That shit looks good :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, it's bitter sweet because i like the patterns from 10 or 20 feet away but, when you get close enough to see the "clumps", it's embarrassing! I paid good money because I had seen the guys work but with mine, something went wrong in the early stages & apparently he just kept it rollin! I'm sure everybody makes mistakes, I know I do, so i ain't mad about it but damn... On top of that, the price kept going up after he started so I ended up paying over twice what I was quoted! I guess that's the price you gotta pay for that one of a kind clumpy flake paint job! :dunno:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Play it off like "Yeah im experimenting with some new shit".
looks Kinda like Blistering though cant tell for sure.
I Like where you were going with that.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

did he do the base in rhyno lining


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

garageartguy said:


> *I just hired a guy to pattern my ride* & after being charged twice as much as a friend for half as much work, & seeing how the paint was looking like the acoustic (popcorn) on the ceiling in my house, I pulled the plug before things got ugly(er)... My question now is, what caused the texture that looks like gravel under the kandy!?! I'm pretty sure I know the answer but i wanna hear it from the pros...


I can tell who painted that just by the style of patterns... What substrate did you have to begin with? A white laquer roof? Never seen that, like you said "popcorn ceiling" look.. definitely not cool.. :sad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I dont know who did those patterns but they look nice in my opinion. But that base looks like oatmeal. I've seen guys do heavy ass flake and shoot a shitload of clear that looks like that when its curing, but they always cut it so its flat, then do the patterns on top of the clear. good luck with your paintjob, sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Why dont you try asking for a refund?:dunno: i mean he fucked up, plain and simple


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks kinda cool


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Bigjxloc said:


> Play it off like "Yeah im experimenting with some new shit".
> looks Kinda like Blistering though cant tell for sure.
> I Like where you were going with that.


:roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

RIDIN FOR LIFE said:


> did he do the base in rhyno lining


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> I can tell who painted that just by the style of patterns... What substrate did you have to begin with? A white laquer roof? Never seen that, like you said "popcorn ceiling" look.. definitely not cool.. :sad:


Yeah, i'm not gonna throw him under the bus, i've seen him do some damn nice work, besides, that's not my style.., i'd rather be behind the wheel!!!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ProjectMatt said:


> I dont know who did those patterns but they look nice in my opinion. But that base looks like oatmeal. I've seen guys do heavy ass flake and shoot a shitload of clear that looks like that when its curing, but they always cut it so its flat, then do the patterns on top of the clear. good luck with your paintjob, sorry to hear about your experience.


Yeah, the top coat is smooth, but like you said the base is jacked up... :barf:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

misterslick said:


> Why dont you try asking for a refund?:dunno: i mean he fucked up, plain and simple


Yeah.., if it was a legitimate/professional shop I probably would but he did bust his ass on it & sweat isn't free so I just chalked it up to my bad luck! Maybe he'll make it right one day, I have several projects in line behind this one... :dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Looks kinda cool


:nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

didnt want to reply to this topic, but i dont know what happened .. looks like some kind of bad reaction under the flake.. ive never seen this nor had this problem.. now ive seen the peddle base effect but this is something different..

when i was in michigan i had a paint job ruined, due to clear.. im the painter so its my fault. but i came out of pocket and fixed it,no questions asked.. and in the end i was happy and the customer.. good luck bro..... i love his work.. prob like his more than anyones...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> didnt want to reply to this topic, but i dont know what happened .. looks like some kind of bad reaction under the flake.. ive never seen this nor had this problem.. now ive seen the peddle base effect but this is something different..
> 
> when i was in michigan i had a paint job ruined, due to clear.. im the painter so its my fault. but i came out of pocket and fixed it,no questions asked.. and in the end i was happy and the customer.. good luck bro..... i love his work.. prob like his more than anyones...


x2 :werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sic713 said:


> didnt want to reply to this topic, but i dont know what happened .. looks like some kind of bad reaction under the flake.. ive never seen this nor had this problem.. now ive seen the peddle base effect but this is something different..
> 
> when i was in michigan i had a paint job ruined, due to clear.. im the painter so its my fault. but i came out of pocket and fixed it,no questions asked.. and in the end i was happy and the customer.. good luck bro..... i love his work.. prob like his more than anyones...


Thanks for the input, I was hoping you'd comment since you're actively out there doing work.., my guess is, because I saw it in the early stages & it seemed obvious to me, that after clearing over the flake it wasn't knocked down smooth enough before he started laying the tape!?! Here are some early pics...


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Thanks for the input, I was hoping you'd comment since you're actively out there doing work.., my guess is, because I saw it in the early stages & it seemed obvious to me, that after clearing over the flake it wasn't knocked down smooth enough before he started laying the tape!?! Here are some early pics...
> 
> View attachment 344444
> 
> ...


i saw a earlier stage pic on facebook and i noticed it, i thought it was flake orange peel... no big deal we all get that.. wetsand it smooth and then tape..but that doesnt look like orange peel in the vid.. looks like my walls. unless he was going for that look, i dunno..it kinda cool looking tho to a certain extent, but i couldnt say what happen or what caused it ... i wasnt there...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Thanks for the input, I was hoping you'd comment since you're actively out there doing work.., my guess is, because I saw it in the early stages & it seemed obvious to me, that after clearing over the flake it wasn't knocked down smooth enough before he started laying the tape!?! Here are some early pics...
> 
> View attachment 344444
> 
> ...


i saw a earlier stage pic on facebook and i noticed it, i thought it was flake orange peel... no big deal we all get that.. wetsand it smooth and then tape..but that doesnt look like orange peel in the vid.. looks like my walls. unless he was going for that look, i dunno..it kinda cool looking tho to a certain extent, but i couldnt say what happen or what caused it ... i wasnt there...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

if i saw him taping on top of that id have told him fix it or im taking the car back.... the dude may have done some good work for other people but as painters were only as good as our last job or transaction. honestly id expect this kind of thing from macgyver... id be ashamed to charge you good money for something that looked like that.... youd think this dude would know better than to put his name it, knowing that other people are going to see it... dosent matter how good the patterns look, i wouldnt put my name on it


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Ya can't rush quality.. A great painter once said "you better make your bed right if your gonna lay on it"..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Yeah.., if it was a legitimate/professional shop I probably would but he did bust his ass on it & sweat isn't free so I just chalked it up to my bad luck! Maybe he'll make it right one day, I have several projects in line behind this one... :dunno:


Id still talk about getting him to redo it, customer is always right :cheesy: If It was me I would want to reshoot cause Id be embarrassed to put out that kind of work.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi_ryder said:


> if i saw him taping on top of that id have told him fix it or im taking the car back.... the dude may have done some good work for other people but as painters were only as good as our last job or transaction. honestly id expect this kind of thing from macgyver... id be ashamed to charge you good money for something that looked like that.... youd think this dude would know better than to put his name it, knowing that other people are going to see it... dosent matter how good the patterns look, i wouldnt put my name on it





JustCruisin said:


> Ya can't rush quality.. A great painter once said "you better make your bed right if your gonna lay on it"..





KAKALAK said:


> Id still talk about getting him to redo it, customer is always right :cheesy: If It was me I would want to reshoot cause Id be embarrassed to put out that kind of work.


I even asked him, "Would you want me to post close up pics of this & what I paid for it!?!" & he said, "I don't care, post it up.., i'll do it myself!" That was the day I told him to just stop! :buttkick:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

garageartguy said:


> Thanks for the input, I was hoping you'd comment since you're actively out there doing work.., my guess is, because I saw it in the early stages & it seemed obvious to me, that after clearing over the flake it wasn't knocked down smooth enough before he started laying the tape!?! Here are some early pics...
> 
> View attachment 344444
> 
> ...


Now that I seen these pix,i'd be worried about delamination,that wasn't sanded flat prior to candy.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

garageartguy said:


> I even asked him, "Would you want me to post close up pics of this & what I paid for it!?!" & he said, "I don't care, post it up.., i'll do it myself!" That was the day I told him to just stop! :buttkick:


Damn. Bad business right there! Sounds like he doesn't care too much about the outcome? A good painter should be proud to look at a finished ride & say he did that.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Now that I seen these pix,i'd be worried about delamination,that wasn't sanded flat prior to candy.


hno:



INIMITABLE said:


> Damn. Bad business right there! Sounds like he doesn't care too much about the outcome? A good painter should be proud to look at a finished ride & say he did that.


:werd:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

garageartguy said:


> Thanks for the input, I was hoping you'd comment since you're actively out there doing work.., my guess is, because I saw it in the early stages & it seemed obvious to me, that after clearing over the flake it wasn't knocked down smooth enough before he started laying the tape!?! Here are some early pics...
> 
> View attachment 344444
> 
> ...


looks like there is water under that base maybe he forgot how to do the water effect?? or there was water in the line for the first few coats or just bad paint but he said F#%K it and continued to paint. i bet you put the car in the sun for a few days or weeks and it will start to bubble!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> Id still talk about getting him to redo it, customer is always right :cheesy: If It was me I would want to reshoot cause Id be embarrassed to put out that kind of work.


X2.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> looks like there is water under that base maybe he forgot how to do the water effect?? or there was water in the line for the first few coats or just bad paint but he said F#%K it and continued to paint.* i bet you put the car in the sun for a few days or weeks and it will start to bubble!!*


texas heat aint no bitch


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Not all artists are painters.. not all painters are bodymen.. not all bodymen can paint..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Not all artists are painters.. not all painters are bodymen.. not all bodymen can paint..


 You must have never met sic  that nukka does it all. I seen it first hand at my house


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> looks like there is water under that base maybe he forgot how to do the water effect?? or there was water in the line for the first few coats or just bad paint but he said F#%K it and continued to paint. i bet you put the car in the sun for a few days or weeks and it will start to bubble!!


:banghead:



sic713 said:


> texas heat aint no bitch


:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i would hold off on the other shit in line, till that gets fixed! Even if he is your friend. Sometimes the "homie hookup" aint all what its cracked up to be


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

npazzin said:


> i would hold off on the other shit in line, till that gets fixed! Even if he is your friend. Sometimes the "homie hookup" aint all what its cracked up to be


Bad thing is, I didn't even get the "homie hookup", I'm out $6000 & it needs to be redone!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

garageartguy said:


> Bad thing is, I didn't even get the "homie hookup", I'm out $6000 & it needs to be redone!


OUCH!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Bad thing is, I didn't even get the "homie hookup", I'm out $6000 & it needs to be redone!


holla atcha boi!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sic713 said:


> holla atcha boi!


he should, and you should come down, these cats just dont know about the sickness


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sic713 said:


> holla atcha boi!


:thumbsup:



Str8crazy80 said:


> he should, and you should come down, these cats just dont know about the sickness


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

INIMITABLE said:


> OUCH!!!


:yessad:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I bet he wouldnt have let Skims White Trash 64 look like that. wheres the respect? i know one thing... i wouldnt let him touch my ridehno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Bad thing is, I didn't even get the "homie hookup", I'm out $6000 & it needs to be redone!


WTF!!!! i would be one mad mothafucka 


sic713 said:


> holla atcha boi!


X2 you need to show him wassup  



misterslick said:


> I bet he wouldnt have let Skims White Trash 64 look like that. wheres the respect? i know one thing... i wouldnt let him touch my ridehno:


:werd:



Str8crazy80 said:


> he should, and you should come down, these cats just dont know about the sickness


they dont know what el negrito can do :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

misterslick said:


> I bet he wouldnt have let Skims White Trash 64 look like that. wheres the respect? i know one thing... i wouldnt let him touch my ridehno:


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> WTF!!!! i would be one mad mothafucka
> 
> X2 you need to show him wassup
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

npazzin said:


> i would hold off on the other shit in line, till that gets fixed! Even if he is your friend. Sometimes the "homie hookup" aint all what its cracked up to be


you would have been sitting at 2700 here for what you paid...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show-bound said:


> you would have been sitting at 2700 here for what you paid...


^^^^This is who will be laying my patterns when im READY!! ^^^ 

Sup Sam I am!! Hope the fam is doing welll!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!! Bring it down to my garage, i could rattle can it better than that, an would only charge you half that LOL!!!!!.



garageartguy said:


> Bad thing is, I didn't even get the "homie hookup", I'm out $6000 & it needs to be redone!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Not all artists are painters.. not all painters are bodymen.. not all bodymen can paint..


:yessad:very true


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Daamn, this cat is barely starting to gain momentum in the paint game and hes already doing fucked up business.. i recognized the patterns quickly as well. Im sorry to hear that happened to u homie.. time to holla at Sic in my opinion! some fools in this game be getting too cocky :uh:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree sic does way better work


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive been trying to fuck with SIC for the past 6 months lol.... Hope i can get my tre in before the dallas LRM show, lol.....SIC i do need to holla at u... Been trying since before u left to michigan... Ill just patiently continue to wait... Lol............. Ol dude bamboozled my ***** rikki.... He tried taxin 3 stacks for just my roof plus materials.. Bahahahaha !!!!!!!! Hydrocity u were there, wat he go from like 1500 n by the end of convo was at 3k... Lol


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BigPit903 said:


> Ive been trying to fuck with SIC for the past 6 months lol.... Hope i can get my tre in before the dallas LRM show, lol.....SIC i do need to holla at u... Been trying since before u left to michigan... Ill just patiently continue to wait... Lol............. Ol dude bamboozled my ***** rikki.... He tried taxin 3 stacks for just my roof plus materials.. Bahahahaha !!!!!!!! Hydrocity u were there, wat he go from like 1500 n by the end of convo was at 3k... Lol


:yessad:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Daamn, this cat is barely starting to gain momentum in the paint game and hes already doing fucked up business.. i recognized the patterns quickly as well. Im sorry to hear that happened to u homie.. time to holla at Sic in my opinion! some fools in this game be getting too cocky :uh:


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah.., i think i'll be keeping my money in Tejas from now on, we have a certain way of doin business!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:werd::dunno:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Last time.it left texas i think u got bamboozled too... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BigPit903 said:


> Ive been trying to fuck with SIC for the past 6 months lol.... Hope i can get my tre in before the dallas LRM show, lol.....SIC i do need to holla at u... Been trying since before u left to michigan... Ill just patiently continue to wait... Lol............. Ol dude bamboozled my ***** rikki.... He tried taxin 3 stacks for just my roof plus materials.. Bahahahaha !!!!!!!! Hydrocity u were there, wat he go from like 1500 n by the end of convo was at 3k... Lol


im home..had to get on that blu caddy, it left sat.. and i got a frame thats leaving too.. call or txt me so u can bring the trey...yea homies been patient so im a take care of ya..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tko_818 said:


> Daamn, this cat is barely starting to gain momentum in the paint game and hes already doing fucked up business.. i recognized the patterns quickly as well. Im sorry to hear that happened to u homie.. time to holla at Sic in my opinion! some fools in this game be getting too cocky :uh:





hydrocity903 said:


> I agree sic does way better work





BigPit903 said:


> Ive been trying to fuck with SIC for the past 6 months lol.... Hope i can get my tre in before the dallas LRM show, lol.....SIC i do need to holla at u... Been trying since before u left to michigan... Ill just patiently continue to wait... Lol............. Ol dude bamboozled my ***** rikki.... He tried taxin 3 stacks for just my roof plus materials.. Bahahahaha !!!!!!!! Hydrocity u were there, wat he go from like 1500 n by the end of convo was at 3k... Lol





garageartguy said:


> :yessad:


im glad i waited a yr to get SIC up here to do my car. shit my caddy even has his name tattooed in flake. you can call it my caddys tramp stamp lol


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

sic713 said:


> im home..had to get on that blu caddy, it left sat.. and i got a frame thats leaving too.. call or txt me so u can bring the trey...yea homies been patient so im a take care of ya..


 :thumbsup: about to have a few more rides in east texas with SIC's touch on em.....:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said tramp stamp.. lmao..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sic713 said:


> ***** said tramp stamp.. lmao..


:roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BigPit903 said:


> :thumbsup: about to have a few more rides in east texas with SIC's touch on em.....:thumbsup:


:shocked: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> ***** said tramp stamp.. lmao..


it is nukka i was looking at da car the other day and right where its at its like a tramp stamp lol. its right at da crack lol.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> it is nukka i was looking at da car the other day and right where its at its like a tramp stamp lol. its right at da crack lol.


:roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

show-bound said:


> you would have been sitting at 2700 here for what you paid...



You would have fucked up his paint job for $2700? Still seems kind of high.

:biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> You would have fucked up his paint job for $2700? Still seems kind of high.
> 
> :biggrin:


:werd:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

BigPit903 said:


> Ive been trying to fuck with SIC for the past 6 months lol.... Hope i can get my tre in before the dallas LRM show, lol.....SIC i do need to holla at u... Been trying since before u left to michigan... Ill just patiently continue to wait... Lol............. Ol dude bamboozled my ***** rikki.... He tried taxin 3 stacks for just my roof plus materials.. Bahahahaha !!!!!!!! Hydrocity u were there, wat he go from like 1500 n by the end of convo was at 3k... Lol


yeah good thing it wasn't a long conversation or we would had been at 5-8000


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

So who the fuck is this goober?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think it's kandy n chrome based on the style of patterns, I dunno :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes its candy and chrome.. since no one will say his fkin name.. there.. i said it... 

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Dear god!! :run:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> yes its candy and chrome.. since no one will say his fkin name.. there.. i said it...
> 
> :biggrin:


:yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Dear god!! :run:


lmao.. but honestly.. im a big fan of this dudes work.. love his shit. but i hope he fixes this shit..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> lmao.. but honestly.. im a big fan of this dudes work.. love his shit. but i hope he fixes this shit..


 :werd: x2


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sic713 said:


> lmao.. but honestly.. im a big fan of this dudes work.. love his shit. but i hope he fixes this shit..


Yeah, i'm still a fan of his work.., just not mine! :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Yeah, i'm still a fan of his work.., just not mine! :burn:


 so what you going to do.. sand it off and start over.. and say fuck it and leave it on there for a while..


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sic713 said:


> so what you going to do.. sand it off and start over.. and say fuck it and leave it on there for a while..


Can't afford to redo it right now so yeah, I gotta live w/ it for a while... :banghead:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Not all artists are painters.. not all painters are bodymen.. not all bodymen can paint..


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> Can't afford to redo it right now so yeah, I gotta live w/ it for a while... :banghead:


:werd:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I think it's kandy n chrome based on the style of patterns, I dunno :dunno:


ooooh duh I knew that. Me and chawps where talkin about it at the shop


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I've seen other flaws in his work but this is the worst by far.., we'll be "having a little talk" about how to resolve the issue when he makes it back down here!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm:ugh::drama:hno:..............




I think some key facts being left out.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


i had to lol on this one.. fkin snoop


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


you know whats fucked up here , people may get mad at what im going to say but it needs to be said 
1st off you didnt pay 6 grand for patterns

you also got body work on the dash that brian aka impala shop didnt finish ( you know the one that other people welded up half of and you paid brian for ) did you get a refund , hell no 

did body work on the antenna hole 

removed the hood and trunk and cleaned that mess up and did body work on and painted the undersides of that also 

painted the radiator support , the dash , the steering column , the fan shroud , the hood , the tops of the fenders , the trunk , the tops of the quarters , tops of the doors , the inside windshield trim 

you trying to make everyone think you paid 6 grand and got less than what other people did , you paid 3500 plus materials for all the above listed and i may be leaving something off 

if you felt something didnt look right WHY didnt you say something when it was at that stage 

instead you in here trying to bash someone and all these other BALL RIDERS in here saying this and saying that and some of the pics other people posted in here dont look much better orange peeled all to shit 

talking bout keeping buisness in tx , there is a reason you got someone from out of state to do it , cause you didnt want to look like all the other cars in tx ,

i dont see ANY topic about THE IMPALA SHOP , you know when he broke it off in you when he sold you that used chrome and wore out 283 for . . . . . . . 5 GRAND , or what bout when he gonna charge you 5 GRAND to install front disc brakes , gas tank , power steering , and a digital dash , when you had half the parts , 
i dont see you putting him on blast 

instead of being civil about the entire ordeal and talking to try and resolve the issue . . . . . . oh wait , he did try to resolve the issue and you insisted on taking your car to brian , you didnt give him a chance , you said you didnt want any kind of hand outs or pitty party . . . . . . . . but your not posting that 

and to add to this you said everyone is trying to get over on you , i told you and sent word that if you got me a plane ticket i would fly down and do the brakes , steering , tank , and cluster for 800 labor , but that didnt happen 

best thing for this topic is get deleted before it gets worse 

and for the RECORD this is the first thing i have said to anyone at all or even mentioned BRIANS name , when he is talking all kind of shit about me to you and anyone that goes to his shop , im not talking shit about him or his work , cause if he can sleep good at night breaking it off in people then more power to him


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

He shouldn't have to babysit the dude while he's painting to make sure its done right, he knows what he's doing its not his first rodeo.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm:ugh::drama:hno:..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind.......The Grinch laid those other factors in


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I will not comment on the situation because both people I consider to be good friends of mine. But the thing that suck is the ambulance chasers trying to cash in on the situation. Rikki I hope everthing works out for you bro!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:wow::tears:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Two car enthusiast butting heads. It happens! Best of luck to both of you. MODERATORS delete this topic.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW... I AM SURPRIZED, IT LOOKS LIKE A BAD REACTION OR AS IF WHEN THE FLAKE WENT DOWN, IT JUST KEPT GETTING PACKED, NOT LEAVING TIME FOR THE CLEAR TO EXTEND...QUESTION DO YOU KNOW WHAT HE USED TO LAY DOWN THE FLAKES??? THAT MAY HAVE BEEN THE PROBLEM IN THIS CASE... TOTALLY LOVE THE GRAPHICS... HOPE YOU GET IT FIXED ANY GOOD PAINTER WILL BACK UP THEIR WORK EVEN IF IT MEANS COMMING OUTTA POCKET...


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

OK.., THIS IS WHERE THE SHIT'S ABOUT TO GET GOOD...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WOW... I AM SURPRIZED, IT LOOKS LIKE A BAD REACTION OR AS IF WHEN THE FLAKE WENT DOWN, IT JUST KEPT GETTING PACKED, NOT LEAVING TIME FOR THE CLEAR TO EXTEND...QUESTION DO YOU KNOW WHAT HE USED TO LAY DOWN THE FLAKES??? THAT MAY HAVE BEEN THE PROBLEM IN THIS CASE... TOTALLY LOVE THE GRAPHICS... HOPE YOU GET IT FIXED ANY GOOD PAINTER WILL BACK UP THEIR WORK EVEN IF IT MEANS COMMING OUTTA POCKET...


I think he uses inercoat but again thats alot of flake so maybe clear. i cant hate on this guys work hes good but im with u he should fix it out of his pocket.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm:ugh::drama:hno:..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S HEAR EM!?! FACTS ARE, I PAID $6000 & I HAVE A FUCKED UP PAINT JOB.., PERIOD!!! :dunno:



the GRINCH said:


> you know whats fucked up here , people may get mad at what im going to say I AIN'T MAD @ YA BUT I AM GONNA CORRECT YA...but it needs to be said
> 1st off 1ST OFF.., WERE YOU THERE!?! you didnt pay 6 grand for patterns YES I DID
> 
> you also got body work on the dash that brian aka impala shop didnt finish GLAD YOU MENTIONED THAT, I'LL TAKE CLOSE UPS OF THE "FINISH" WORK ON THE DASH WHEN I GET A CHANCE ( you know the one that other people welded up half of and you paid brian for ) did you get a refund , hell no NOPE.., THE WELDING GOT DONE & I PAID THE SHOP IT WAS DONE AT.., THAT WASN'T INCLUDED IN THE $6000 & I HAVEN'T ASKED ANYONE FOR A REFUND FOR ANYTHING
> ...


So now that you're in this topic.., in your honest opinion.., does the paint look fucked up to you or not & can you answer the original question of what caused it!?! :dunno: I'll wait....


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> I will not comment on the situation because both people I consider to be good friends of mine. But the thing that suck is the ambulance chasers trying to cash in on the situation. Rikki I hope everthing works out for you bro!


Thanks Chris, there's not much that can be worked out though, what's done is done.., i'm just curious how it happened, knowing what he is capable of!?! :dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


Thanks! It really sucks to see several people around me getting nice work done by the guy & I drop more money than any of them & get what I got but.., such is life... I'm too busy makin more money right now to worry about trying to get a refund or anything from him but.., it's a small world after all!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> He shouldn't have to babysit the dude while he's painting to make sure its done right, he knows what he's doing its not his first rodeo.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> Two car enthusiast butting heads. It happens! Best of luck to both of you. MODERATORS delete this topic.


We're not bumpin heads.., this topic is about a technical flaw in a paint job, no "honest" reason to delete it!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WOW... I AM SURPRIZED, IT LOOKS LIKE A BAD REACTION OR AS IF WHEN THE FLAKE WENT DOWN, IT JUST KEPT GETTING PACKED, NOT LEAVING TIME FOR THE CLEAR TO EXTEND...QUESTION DO YOU KNOW WHAT HE USED TO LAY DOWN THE FLAKES??? THAT MAY HAVE BEEN THE PROBLEM IN THIS CASE... TOTALLY LOVE THE GRAPHICS... HOPE YOU GET IT FIXED ANY GOOD PAINTER WILL BACK UP THEIR WORK EVEN IF IT MEANS COMMING OUTTA POCKET...


Thanks, this sounds like a logical cause to the flakes being clumpy to me! I love the patterns themselves too! He's a real nice guy & does great patterns but I got the worse job i've seen him do & I paid more than anyone I know personally! Who knows, he may make it right one day.., we haven't had a chance to see yet!?! :dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I think he uses inercoat but again thats alot of flake so maybe clear. i cant hate on this guys work hes good but im with u he should fix it out of his pocket.


:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> I will not comment on the situation because both people I consider to be good friends of mine. But the thing that suck is the *ambulance chasers trying to cash in on the situation*. Rikki I hope everthing works out for you bro!


what u mean by that.. just tryin to get better understanding before someone jumps the gun


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Rikki pm'd


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> Rikki pm'd


:wave:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

garageartguy said:


> OK.., THIS IS WHERE THE SHIT'S ABOUT TO GET GOOD...


No this is were it goes from bad to worse come on everyone call, pm what ever but this is bring out the worst of good people.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

hittin back bumper said:


> Shit for that price maurice or coast1 would have flew out to longview did the fool on the 64 and u still would of have money left over and I'm sure u give sic 6k and u gonna have patterns inside the gas tank! But real talk rikki u got fucked, I couldn't just let 6 grand slide and that's 6 grand and car is not even finished bro, if I were u id try to get a refund and if all else fails see about taking his ass to court bro. Sorry to hear this bad news.


 true story


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

garageartguy said:


>


 is this guy grinch the guy u were referring/recomending to restore my 63?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> I think he uses inercoat but again thats alot of flake so maybe clear. i cant hate on this guys work hes good but im with u he should fix it out of his pocket.


i dont think its da flake or intercoat. heres my caddy wit 2lbs of flake 1lb of micro and 1 lb of regular on da whole car. me and sic713 flaked da whole car wit 3 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear and we had no texture like that. 

this video was after da last coat of clear.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> No this is were it goes from bad to worse come on everyone call, pm what ever but this is bring out the worst of good people.


Thanks again Chris, you're right.., I shouldn't let somebody typing shit get to me like that so back to the original question, does anybody know wtf caused the flake to clump up like that!?!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BigPit903 said:


> is this guy grinch the guy u were referring/recomending to restore my 63?


Yep, you know, i've always recommended him & Brian both! :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> i dont think its da flake or intercoat. heres my caddy wit 2lbs of flake 1lb of micro and 1 lb of regular on da whole car. me and sic713 flaked da whole car wit 3 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear and we had no texture like that.
> 
> this video was after da last coat of clear.


:thumbsup: yeah maybe the silver didnt react well the primer. idk


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> i dont think its da flake or intercoat. heres my caddy wit 2lbs of flake 1lb of micro and 1 lb of regular on da whole car. me and sic713 flaked da whole car wit 3 heavy coats of flake and 4 coats of clear and we had no texture like that.
> 
> this video was after da last coat of clear.


:wow: :shocked: :cheesy: :run: :boink: :h5: :thumbsup: That's how flake is supposed to lay! Nice job!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rikki give me a call.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :thumbsup: yeah maybe the silver didnt react well the primer. idk





garageartguy said:


> :wow: :shocked: :cheesy: :run: :boink: :h5: :thumbsup: That's how flake is supposed to lay! Nice job!!!


im not gonna take all da credit since it was sic who taught me da correct way on laying da flake. had i done it my self i think i would of fucked it all up. since spraying bikes and cars are a big diffrence. so im glad i waited to flake it til he came to my crib. lol.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I just talked to a MOD & he explained that the topic should be deleted because it has the potential to cause tension within certain circles & i'm ok w/ that in the name of peace & lowriding... :shh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> I just talked to a MOD & he explained that the topic should be deleted because it has the potential to cause tension within certain circles & i'm ok w/ that in the name of peace & lowriding... :shh:


for da magic trick.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

YEs, everyone makes mistakes.. but it really shows a person's character when they walk around like their shit don't stink..
Like someone said, we've seen this before when "macGuyver" ripped someone off and wouldn't own up to it..

It doesn't surprise me its getting deleted.. just like JD's topics when he fucks up someone's rims, they get deleted in a quickness..


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nobody wants tension between the car club employing the painteI, and the painter.. its understandable. I hope rikki gets his situation made right


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

i dont agree with this topic being deleted! why hasnt the shortys customs topic been deleted! so when someone gets fucked we should just keep our mouth shut? fuck that! the truth has to be told:rant:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

maybe this "mod" will ban me for saying that:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> YEs, everyone makes mistakes.. but it really shows a person's character when they walk around like their shit don't stink..
> Like someone said, we've seen this before when "macGuyver" ripped someone off and wouldn't own up to it..
> 
> It doesn't surprise me its getting deleted.. just like JD's topics when he fucks up someone's rims, they get deleted in a quickness..


wish i had pull like that...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

misterslick said:


> maybe this "mod" will ban me for saying that:tears:


thats a BITCH move if he does just sayin :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

misterslick said:


> i dont agree with this topic being deleted! why hasnt the shortys customs topic been deleted! so when someone gets fucked we should just keep our mouth shut? fuck that! the truth has to be told:rant:


free speech does not exist on da interwebs. the mods are dicktators. just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> thats a BITCH move if he does just sayin :thumbsup:


 i guess we'll see what happens.lol. thankshno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> YEs, everyone makes mistakes.. but it really shows a person's character when they walk around like their shit don't stink..
> Like someone said, we've seen this before when "macGuyver" ripped someone off and wouldn't own up to it..
> 
> It doesn't surprise me its getting deleted.. just like JD's topics when he fucks up someone's rims, they get deleted in a quickness..


I hear ya but in his defense, it's not exactly the same as the MacGuyver situation! :barf: I'm sure he'll make it right one day.., I just wanted to know what caused the clumps!?! :happysad:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Nobody wants tension between the car club employing the painteI, and the painter.. its understandable. I hope rikki gets his situation made right


:werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

misterslick said:


> i dont agree with this topic being deleted! why hasnt the shortys customs topic been deleted! so when someone gets fucked we should just keep our mouth shut? fuck that! the truth has to be told:rant:


Thanks for the support.., it's getting deleted because it started as a technical question but got off topic & has people within some circles caught in the middle! I agreed to have it removed if it means everyone, not directly involved, getting along better! Again.., "The Painter" is an easy goin guy & I'm confident he will make it right!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sic713 said:


> wish i had pull like that...


I hear we'll be seein a lot more of your work on these Longview streets soon! :h5:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> free speech does not exist on da interwebs. the mods are dicktators. just saying :thumbsup:


I'm just glad they asked & explained why before they do it.., that would have pissed me off, but I see their point! uffin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

rickki , you sending that to a pm or where you gonna send it , email , pm , ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

did any of our phone conversation make any sense ? ? i was trying not to confuse you , hope it made sense


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> rickki , you sending that to a pm or where you gonna send it , email , pm , ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> did any of our phone conversation make any sense ? ? i was trying not to confuse you , hope it made sense


It made a lot of sense, you know better than I do, i've never even sprayed flake nor done any type of patterns or graphics! Thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ShakeRoks said:


> Two car enthusiast butting heads. It happens! Best of luck to both of you. MODERATORS delete this topic.


DELETE the topic????WHY????
So others can get ripped off too?
Fuck that,too much of this shit going on on here,if they fucked up,and can't stand the heat,maybe they should do the right thing and fix thier fuck-ups,shit happens,fix it,move on.


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> DELETE the topic????WHY????So others can get ripped off too?Fuck that,too much of this shit going on on here,if they fucked up,and can't stand the heat,maybe they should do the right thing and fix thier fuck-ups,shit happens,fix it,move on.


I agree with that if people Fuck up then they need to fix their Fuck ups


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

It'll get fixed but that's not what this topic was supposed to be about...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol at people talking a gang of shit not even knowing the facts on what went down. both people involved are my close friends and this has started to become an inner club issue that not only Rikki agreed to delete, but me a Mod as well as both rikki and mines club president felt in the best interest of our club to handle off line so unless you are a MAJESTIC member and you was there to see what happened 'yes i was there to witness it all go down at my house then case closed its getting handled. if you want to call me a bitch over deleting this topic then be man enough to say that shit to me when you see me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

garageartguy said:


> It'll get fixed but that's not what this topic was supposed to be about...


 :werd:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> lol at people talking a gang of shit not even knowing the facts on what went down. both people involved are my close friends and this has started to become an inner club issue that not only Rikki agreed to delete, but me a Mod as well as both rikki and mines club president felt in the best interest of our club to handle off line so unless you are a MAJESTIC member and you was there to see what happened 'yes i was there to witness it all go down at my house then case closed its getting handled. if you want to call me a bitch over deleting this topic then be man enough to say that shit to me when you see me.


:drama:hno:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:
:werd:
:werd:


----------

